# Blitzschlag im Teich ?



## lonely (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage da ich es hier gerade ordentlich donnern höre.

Wenn ein Blitz in den Teich einschlägt, sterben dann alle Fische?

Ist es jemanden schon mal passiert? Und ist man geschützt wenn in 15m Entfernung ein Haus 
Eg+1Etage steht oder hat jemand einen extra Blitzschutz für seinen Teich?

Ist eine komische Frage bzw. Diskusion  aber sie wurde bisher nicht im Forum gestellt. Jedenfalls habe ich kein Thema mit "Blitz" gefunden.

Lg
Jan


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Ja, wenn der Blitz in Deinen Teich einschlägt, sind die Fische tot ! 
Wenn man keine höheren Bäume oder Gebäude in der Nähe des Teiches hat, kann der Blitz auch in den Teich einschlagen.
Da wäre ein Blitzableiter schon sinnvoll.
Jedes Haus sollte eigentlich einen Blitzableiter haben, da ist man dann auch geschützt.


----------



## tomsteich (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Hallo,

tote Fische kommen eher selten vor. 

Tot sind diese nur, wenn sie direkt getroffen werden oder der Teich extrem flach sein sollte. Die Energie wird im Wasser unmittelbar nach dem Einschlag in alle Richtungen abgeleitet.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Iedfreak (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Das der Blitz immer in den höchsten Punkt einschlägt ist ein Ammenmärchen... 
Ziel ist eigentlich nur ein Erdpotential! Und wenn das bessere Erdpotential der Teich ist wird er da einschlagen...


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Thomas, 
kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, bei Bekannten von uns hat der Blitz 8 Koi getötet, da diese alle an der Wasseroberfläche schwammen. 
Fische die tiefer schwimmen überleben das ohne weiteres, die sind dann höchsten ein bißchen betäubt.


----------



## lonely (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

faszinierend aber sooo traurig


----------



## stuffi (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

richtig aber das ist immer noch sehr verbreitet...aber ich denke auch das Sich die Blitzströme gleich verteilen werden und so gut wie keine Fische getötet werden. 



Iedfreak schrieb:


> Das der Blitz immer in den höchsten Punkt einschlägt ist ein Ammenmärchen...
> Ziel ist eigentlich nur ein Erdpotential! Und wenn das bessere Erdpotential der Teich ist wird er da einschlagen...


----------



## Patrick K (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Hallo in die Runde

Seit ihr sicher das die Fische vom Blitz und nicht vom Donner getötet wurden/werden ,wenn man bedenkt, wie ein Donner, Glas/Fensterscheiben zum wackeln bringen kann ,kann ich mir gut vorstellen das unter Wasser, ein enormer Druck anstieg ist, wenn der Schall auf die Teichoberfläche trift und diese Druckwelle die Fische tötet:evil

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Der Druck müsste dann so groß sein, dass ihre Schwimblase platzt.
Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, wird aber beim Dynamitangeln ausgenutzt.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Muss ja nicht vom Druck kommen ,kann ja auch eine art "Schallschock " vom extremen Lärm sein ,gerade Koi sind ja scheinbar bei Lärm sehr Stress anfällig 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## jenso (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Hallo, der Blitz wird sich im Wasser verteilen. Aber er kann nicht ohne weiteres durch die Folie. Er wird sich einen anderen Weg suchen. Es gibt enorme Hitzeentwicklung um die Einschlagstelle. Blitz ist nicht gleich Blitz 3000A bis unwahrscheinliche 300 000A (Eure Steckdosen liefern 10 - 16A danach löst die Sicherung aus). Wenn ein Blitz an Land einschlägt "verteilt" er sich auch. Er erzeugt in seiner Nähe an der Erdoberfläche aber auf der Länge eines Schrittes noch eine tödliche Spannung. Man nennt dies auch Schrittspannung. Darum sollte man bei Gewitter auch mit geschlossenen Füßen den Boden berühren. Also ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das dadurch große (lange) Fische sterben.
Im Haus ist man selber relativ sicher. Elektronische Geräte können aber durch einen Blitz in viel größerer Entfernung beschädigt werden.
Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## käptniglo (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

ich habe mir da auch meine gedanken gemacht... jetzt habe ich dabei nicht unbedingt angst um meine goldis..sondern man könnte ja selbst gefährdet sein, wenn man bei gewitterneigung am teichrumwuselt.

mein "problem":
ich habe für die abspannung der "reierschnüre" 8 eisenrohre (verzinkt) um den teich herumgesetzt. unterschiedlich lang. die gucken zwischen 1,50 m und 30 cm aus dem boden raus und sind jweils ca 30 cm vom ufer entfernt. an diesen rohren befestige ich auch mein sonnensegel.

was meint ihr? gefährlich?

ich habe in unmittelbarer nähe des teiches 2 sehr große bäume und einen 20 m hohen turm mit blitzableiter (ca 40 meter entfernt). ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der blitz lieber da rein geht.

guido


----------



## käptniglo (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

ein ausführlicher aufsatz. 
http://http://www.artikelpedia.com/artikel/physik/2/blitz-und-donner6.php
demnach scheinen dem blitz die eisenstangen egal zu sein. das problem ist aber wohl, dass die stangen so gut leiten und FALLS sie getroffen werden, personen in der nähe besonders gefährdet sind.


----------



## tomsteich (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Blitzschlag im Teich ?*

Hallo,

wir sind uns einig, dass der Blitz prinzipiell in einen Teich einschlagen kann.....

Vielleicht lenke ich jetzt etwas vom Thema ab, aber viel wahrscheinlicher sind die (teilweise hausgemachten) gefährlichen Stromunfälle am Teich, welche eigentlich bei korrekter Elektroinstallation nicht passieren sollten. Ich oute mich, dass ich so blöd bin, dass mir auch schon mal der Teichsauger bei vollem Betrieb ins Wasser gefallen ist,.......als ich gerade im Teich stand. Es gibt sicher ungefährlichere Möglichkeiten die Funktion seines FI-Schalters zu testen. Also meiner funktioniert.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder diese vorgeschriebene Schutzvorrichtung hat (ansonsten empfehle ich dringend das nachzuholen!), was wohl nicht überall der Fall ist, wie diese Berichte beweisen:

http://www.mdr.de/dabei-ab-zwei/gartenteich100.html

http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/noe/Stromschlag-im-Schwimmteich;art932,102393

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------

